# Hands up!!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so i know there are loads of members on here, (some of whom i havent had the pleasure of meeting yet!) personally i love this forum and it has led me to many lovely peeps and most importantly enabledme to make the best purchase of my life! Boo! Sooo hands up who loves ILMC??? 

I do!!!  come one, come all, and show your hands!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Both hands and four paws up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I do! My hands are up  I think it's great for making friends & getting advice  Love it!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

My hand is up! :wave:

I found the Cockapoo information on the internet so limited until I found ILMC. The advise you can find on such a variety of subjects is invaluable for first time owners (or owners to be), and I'm without doubt addicted to this site! 

Jx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our hands are waving about madly :iagree::twothumbs:

Mick & Jeannette


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hands and paws up in our house - find the site invaluable!
x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

yay i love it too :twothumbs: :ilmc:


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

My name is Sue, and I'm a ILMC addict, so far I've managed 1 day of sobriety


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I do! I haven't been on for a while so no idea what's been said.

I do love this website, it has given me so much advice and support which has been so useful. I did some research before getting pixel but I know so much now from this website. I wish I'd discovered it before we got her.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Big thumbs up from me! I wouldn't have found Max without ILMC !


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Simon and Poppy do.

We've got our hands up

Hands up, Baby Hands, Gimme your heart, gimmie gimmie your heart....

stop singing cheesy pop Simon

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely a big hands up! 

Karen xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hands up from me and the Iz poo - this should be a happy place and only sad when one of us is worried cos things are not too well with our poos.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this site - Treacle is on her hind legs and "spinning right round baby right round like a rocket baby right round round round" [for Simon]


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

:wave:hands, paws and hoofs up in our house too!!:wave:
it's a brilliant site and gave me lots of tips and advise and I just love looking at all the gorgeous poo's!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Think I might love it too much ... Just noticed I've become a senior cockapoo!

Simon ,loving the cheesy pop ....welcome back steps is all I can say!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Great positive post Claire! 

I do love ILMC. Who else would I share my geeky spread sheets with?! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Exactly Turi! Other than work 
We actually appreciate your spreadsheets 
I like to see what you've budgeted, & loved the breeder spreadsheet!
A lot of time has already gone into your puppy search, it's great!
Hope you manage to teach your little baby to dance with my instructions LOL x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)


Hands up for I Love My Cockapoo xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:wave:meeeeeeeeeeeeee:ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't have much time to post at the moment but i am still dipping in and out when i get the chance


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its adictive like chocolate!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Its adictive like chocolate!!!


and cockapoo's!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Exactly Turi! Other than work
> We actually appreciate your spreadsheets
> I like to see what you've budgeted, & loved the breeder spreadsheet!
> A lot of time has already gone into your puppy search, it's great!
> Hope you manage to teach your little baby to dance with my instructions LOL x


Aw, thanks Laura! Good to know they're appreciated and you don't all think I'm crackers 

I've just looked in my email and for some reason your message went into my junk mail . But thank you for the instructions - I will try them out for sure 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Aw, thanks Laura! Good to know they're appreciated and you don't all think I'm crackers
> 
> I've just looked in my email and for some reason your message went into my junk mail . But thank you for the instructions - I will try them out for sure
> 
> Turi x


Of course they're appreciated 
It's always nice to see people research loads!

Oh right, that's strange, no idea why, but I told you my hotmail had been playing up a bit, so maybe that's why...
& not a problem  Cockapoos are clever! So i'm sure your pup will grasp it 
x


----------

